# Valve adjustment



## kahn53 (Aug 5, 2016)

I just replaced a head gasket on my 16.5 Briggs ohv, I can't seem to get the valve lash adjusted. What I did so far is
Lapped the valves new head gasket intake gasket. I rotated the crank clockwise to TDC plus a 1/4 inch on compression adjusted the lash 3-5 intake 5-7 exhaust and won't start. It's getting spark and fuel what am I doing wrong?


----------



## Bill Kapaun (May 8, 2007)

It sounds like you did it correctly.
About all I can suggest is verify that it's on the compression stroke & not exhaust.
Also make sure you still have your clearance when you should.


----------



## kahn53 (Aug 5, 2016)

Update on the valves lash, I got tired of working on it left the spark plug out and went to bed, when I woke up and tried to start it it fired up. when the cylinder cleared itself it ran fine, it was flooded, I feel like an idiot.. Thanks for the tip Bill.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

I have been trying to find the correct valve spec for my 24hp briggs intek v-twin. I found one site that says .004 to .006 for both intake, and exhaust. I dont know if that sounds right, or not?


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

wjjones said:


> I have been trying to find the correct valve spec for my 24hp briggs intek v-twin. I found one site that says .004 to .006 for both intake, and exhaust. I dont know if that sounds right, or not?


wjjjones --- open this site and you can check the valve clearance as well as other specs, your engine adjustments are at the bottom of the sheet.

http://www4.briggsandstratton.com/miscpdfs/RNT/Engine Specifications Chart_ms3992.pdf


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

FredM said:


> wjjjones --- open this site and you can check the valve clearance as well as other specs, your engine adjustments are at the bottom of the sheet.
> 
> http://www4.briggsandstratton.com/miscpdfs/RNT/Engine Specifications Chart_ms3992.pdf



Ok. Thankyou for the link.


----------

